# Katherine Heigl bringt Safari-Feeling nach Berlin



## Stefan102 (7 Feb. 2012)

​
Wie passen die Worte „Zebra“ und „Eleganz“ zusammen? Man würde meinen, dass diese zwei Dinge gar nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Doch Katherine Heigl (33) bewies in Berlin nun das Gegenteil.

Als Sie zu der Präsentation ihres Filmes „Einmal ist keinmal“ kam, trug sie ein Kleid in einem auffälligen Zebra-Muster. Der Stil des Kleides war dennoch sehr elegant gewählt. Es war knielang, körpernah und im Schulterbereich asymmetrisch geschnitten. Um es modetechisch nicht zu übertreiben, entschied sich die hübsche Schauspielerin für schlichte nudefarbene Pumps und ein Paar elegante Ohrringe.

Mit diesem Look kann man durchaus sagen, dass Katherine der Winterlaune trotzt und ein wenig Safari-Feeling in die Großstadt brachte. Würde man nicht wissen, dass sie sich gerade in der kalten Hauptstadt aufhält, so könnte man sie glatt bei einer schicken Cocktail-Party in Afrika vermuten. Bei ihrem tollen Anblick muss man einfach tierisch gute Laune bekommen!

Die Bilder von Ihrem Auftritt in Berlin findet Ihr natürlich hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...l-berlin-06-02-2012-x67-lq-hq-update-2-a.html
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------

